# 2019 SUMMER MUSHROOMS PA



## trahn008

Started a new summer mushroom thread. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Tag teamed some chants and trumpets today with the KING.. They just seem to be starting here local in the SKOOK. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn for starting this again, just didn't feel right posting non boletes on the bolete forum. Well I found these on Friday and I keyed them out to clitocybula abundans. They were growing on wood and had a light spore print. If they are something different let me know so I can change it in my album, also if they have a common name. thank you


----------



## steelernation

Finally got at least a few pounds of chants today, along with a good handful of trumpets. Only saw a few boletes, and they were either rotten or had hypomyces. For as wet as it has been in WPA, the woods aren't over-burdened with mushrooms. And not a single blackberry yet. By this time last year, I had probably 7-9 pounds.


----------



## Pan0606

I'm new to chants and just trying to be safe. Can someone help with these pics. Thank you.


----------



## Pan0606

Some more


----------



## shroomsearcher

In your first post, the first pic is some kind of "coral" mushroom. The second and third are too orange, and the gills don't run down the stem. Could be a young jack o lantern. The fourth and fifth kind of look like an over the hill chant. 

Your second post looks very hopeful! The right color and shape. would have been nice to see the underside of one of them. As always, do a spore print before you try!


----------



## steelernation

Crown-tipped coral, then one of the waxy caps, 3rd looks like one of the cantharellus, or another that I can't quite remember.


----------



## beagleboy

I found a few lactarius mushrooms but I couldn't key them out.


----------



## Pan0606

Found these today, didn't pick anything. I just can't tell the difference between false chants and real ones. Jack o laterns grow on wood these are coming from dirt


----------



## beagleboy

Pan its hard to give a good id with just pictures of the cap. One of the primary characteristics is the false gills, another is the flesh is white to slightly cream colored. Your pictures look to be chants but I haven't seen many in groups like your pictures, but I guess some have found them like that. False chanterelles usually have flesh the same color as the cap or close to it. The best way to get a good id is to tear the cap and stem length way and look at the flesh and gills. Some say they smell like apricots but I can't smell good enough to tell. To be 100% sure after you checked everything else do a spore print, it should be off white to light cream color. As far as mistaking for jacks I think once you see a jack-o-lantern you will be able to rule them out.


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> Pan its hard to give a good id with just pictures of the cap. One of the primary characteristics is the false gills, another is the flesh is white to slightly cream colored. Your pictures look to be chants but I haven't seen many in groups like your pictures, but I guess some have found them like that. False chanterelles usually have flesh the same color as the cap or close to it. The best way to get a good id is to tear the cap and stem length way and look at the flesh and gills. Some say they smell like apricots but I can't smell good enough to tell. To be 100% sure after you checked everything else do a spore print, it should be off white to light cream color. As far as mistaking for jacks I think once you see a jack-o-lantern you will be able to rule them out.


True that! A couple of years ago i was dropping off something at a friend's house while he was at work. As agreed I put it out of sight on his back patio. As I was leaving I spotted something shroomy in one of his flower beds. I thought I had hit the Chant mother lode! But the more I looked, the more my doubt grew. These things were orange, not yellow. They grew in clusters, not singly. Further inspection revealed they were growing out of the wood mulch of the flower bed. They were jacks!


----------



## steelernation

Pan, yours are chants. Jacks grow much larger, have gills, and usually proper caps. They are more pumpkin colored, and they usually fade to brownish-orange. They also are much bigger and grow in big clumps, as opposed to chants, which might have a clump of 3-5, but will be shallowly in dirt. Chants also have that apricot smell, are pretty much always dry/drier and don't get slimy, even when wet. But that's just me...I think chants and jacks look as different as pumpkin and lemon meringue pies


----------



## cwlake

beagleboy said:


> I found a few lactarius mushrooms but I couldn't key them out.
> View attachment 22462
> View attachment 22464


these look like hygrophorus milkies. Very good eaters.


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> Pan, yours are chants. Jacks grow much larger, have gills, and usually proper caps. They are more pumpkin colored, and they usually fade to brownish-orange. They also are much bigger and grow in big clumps, as opposed to chants, which might have a clump of 3-5, but will be shallowly in dirt. Chants also have that apricot smell, are pretty much always dry/drier and don't get slimy, even when wet. But that's just me...I think chants and jacks look as different as pumpkin and lemon meringue pies


Good point! I know we're really not supposed to identify shrooms by eye only, but sight is the first test! Have you ever experienced a year on any mushroom forum where someone doesn't post a pic of Gyromitra and ask if it's a morel? HUH?! Doesn't look anything like a morel! Have you read, looked at, or studied anything? Or are you just wandering around the woods aimless and clueless! I want to just slap some of these people sometime!


----------



## steelernation

Early on, I/we did a number of spore prints and such, but firstly, I don't have the time to shroom like I used to, and secondly, experience leads to ease. However, I don't go after many/almost any gilled mushrooms, so that leaves boletes, polypores and all the others. I probably remember a good number of gilled mushrooms, but they aren't a necessity.


----------



## beagleboy

I found an area that had over 4# of smooth chanterelles today. A lot of them were really buggy, but still picked about 2# of good ones. Some were a little weird on top, almost like the center of a flower. Never found any like that before.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Lots of Chants there! I hope to see something like that some day. Don't know exactly where you're located, but our undergrowth is nowhere near as developed as in your pic! Maybe the best is yet to come.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! Lots of Chants there! I hope to see something like that some day. Don't know exactly where you're located, but our undergrowth is nowhere near as developed as in your pic! Maybe the best is yet to come.


shroomsearcher I am in central pa. ( snyder co). In this area I found chanterelles every year since I have been harvesting them. I usually find them into the middle of sept. if it stays warm enough.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Cool! You will be further along in the season than we are. In NE Ohio we get more cold from lake effect early in the year. My buddy moved to Pittsburgh and would drive up to go walleye fishing. He'd look around and say, "Wow! Our trees are all leafed out, while your trees have just popped!"


----------



## beagleboy

I think the violet colored coral is edible but I didn't harvest it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! That is a cool looking coral. I've never seen one like that! 

It's been so stupid hot and humid lately that I can't motivate myself to go for a hike! 

We got more rain this morning. I love the weather service. I'm watching the British Open about 8 AM and a weather warning comes on the screen. Flash flood watch for northern Trumbull Co., and severe thunderstorm warnings for Lawrence and Mercer Cos. in western PA. OK. Five minutes later, Hell is coming to breakfast right in my lap! I live in Mahoning Co., OH. Where was my warning?! It got as dark as night and looked like Armageddon! 

Thankfully it was a quick hitter. We got a quick 1/2" of rain on top of the 2" we got the other day! The heat and humidity is supposed be out of here Monday and Tuesday, so those are my target days to get out!


----------



## pchunter1231

Checked one of my spots before the blazing heat set in, picked around 3#s of chants in just a few minutes. Going to hit it hard this week once this heat wave goes away.


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked another pound of chants tonight 80 yards from my back door. Normally i wont see them until early august but checked anyway. Glad i did. Good news is the other spot beside my house has not flushed yet and in the right conditions can easily pick 5 grocery bags full in one picking. Happy hunting.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Pan0606




----------



## beagleboy

Pan0606 said:


> View attachment 22626


Pan, wow that chant has 3 heads, are you close to a nuclear facility. lol


----------



## Pan0606

Lol 


beagleboy said:


> Pan, wow that chant has 3 heads, are you close to a nuclear facility. lol


Lol


----------



## Skutch

Pan0606 said:


> Found these today, didn't pick anything. I just can't tell the difference between false chants and real ones. Jack o laterns grow on wood these are coming from dirt


These are definitely chanterelles. With all the rain we’ve had in NJ and the heat, I’ve found them growing in clusters and the caps are not your standard “vase” shape. Almost like cauliflower. But they are all smooth chants thus far. Some being huge and incredibly fresh and delicious.


----------



## Milikin

Jacks grow on wood ,Change grow in the dirt. Norvin Green has been good so far NJ.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle for a 3 mi hike today, didn't find much. Found some chanterelles that were pretty dry which surprised me because we had a nice rain on Monday. I did harvest enough for breakfast tomorrow. I also watched a turtle eating a russula.


----------



## sb

Cool picture!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SquirrelKing

sb said:


> Cool picture!! Thanks for sharing.


Been out a few times in the last week or so . Finding trumpets, chants , milkies, old mans , and Evan some cinnabars .


----------



## sb

SquirrellKing - Chants & Black Trumpets side-by-side make for a beautiful dramatic picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Th


sb said:


> SquirrellKing - Chants & Black Trumpets side-by-side make for a beautiful dramatic picture. Thanks for sharing.


they sure do


----------



## SquirrelKing

Took a little walk today and found a hand full of trumpies and this little old man with some jellies.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found a bunch of chants also but all buggy . Can’t seem to find chants without any residents. Lol


----------



## beagleboy

SquirrelKing said:


> Found a bunch of chants also but all buggy . Can’t seem to find chants without any residents. Lol


SquirrelKing, It's been that way for me the last few years. If they only have a couple of little holes in the stem I take them but a lot of what I find has the whole stem ate hollow. What area are you in, here in Snyder co. everything is dried up right now. Hoping for some rain next week.


----------



## beagleboy

I did find some of these today. I think they are black staining polypores.


----------



## SquirrelKing

beagleboy said:


> I did find some of these today. I think they are black staining polypores.
> View attachment 22656
> View attachment 22658


I’m in Schuylkill co


----------



## celticcurl

beagleboy said:


> I did find some of these today. I think they are black staining polypores.
> View attachment 22656
> View attachment 22658



Yum. I haven't checked my bsp trees yet. I [email protected] [email protected] those but can't [email protected] hens. Been picking [email protected] @nd admiring other pretty mushrooms up here in MI. It's been very wet in my @[email protected] [email protected] needs to come visit. 

I need @ new [email protected]


----------



## trahn008

Not much mushroom hunting for me. Spent some time up at camp with these two coyotes of the water way. Most interesting find was a hell bender found while swimming in creek. No pic camera and water don’t mix. Happy Exploring the wilds of PA!


----------



## Gibz




----------



## Gibz

Found a good spot for chants. Could have picked a bunch more


----------



## SquirrelKing

The Mrs. and me went for a walk yesterday afternoon and scored some trumpies , hand full of chants ,& two small old mans


----------



## shroomsearcher

I took a break between rounds of chores today to go walk a hardwood ridge near me. Didn't have a lot of time to spend, but I didn't need it! I wasn't 10 seconds in the woods when I spotted my first pair of smooth Chants that were over the hill, and dried up! Walking further I spotted other Chants, some dried out, but many just sprouted. Young and tender, but very small. there's rain in our forecast, and I need to be out there after it leaves. 

There's a ton of Chants on that ridge, and a serious picker could have a field day! I just love a new discovery!


----------



## steelernation

I went out for a big day of naturalizing all over WPA, and picked chants in four counties. None of them were huge hauls, but I think I got 4# or so. For all of the areas I know that I've gotten motherloads on before, none of those have produced again like that in the last 8-9 years. But we have a reasonable amount for pizzas and risotto and frittatas and such. Haven't found any of my favored boletes in years, either.


----------



## morelsxs

SquirrelKing said:


> The Mrs. and me went for a walk yesterday afternoon and scored some trumpies , hand full of chants ,& two small old mans


Seeing a lot of posts about Old Mans. I have seen them and never paid them much mind; didn't know anything about them. I am anxious to find this year and have my 1st taste. As I just did a quick search/study on them just now, I came across a recipe for them in Cajun browned venison in dark brown gravy. Looks delish. Can't wait to do my spore print . . .


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey morelsxs,just got back in from my Sunday morning outing and check these out . I just brush them off and lightly coat the caps in olive oil ,salt,& pepper . Toss them on the grill or frying pan for a bit . I love them lol


----------



## morelsxs

No pic SK but still jealous cuz I know it's somethin' good.


----------



## SquirrelKing

SquirrelKing said:


> Hey morelsxs,just got back in from my Sunday morning outing and check these out . I just brush them off and lightly coat the caps in olive oil ,salt,& pepper . Toss them on the grill or frying pan for a bit . I love them lol


----------



## SquirrelKing

Sorry man , had some pic trouble lol it's there now


----------



## morelsxs

See the pic, thanks. I'm on the look out; probably not gonna make it out 'til Tues . . . s'pose to have rain that day, too.


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> I went out for a big day of naturalizing all over WPA, and picked chants in four counties. None of them were huge hauls, but I think I got 4# or so. For all of the areas I know that I've gotten motherloads on before, none of those have produced again like that in the last 8-9 years. But we have a reasonable amount for pizzas and risotto and frittatas and such. Haven't found any of my favored boletes in years, either.


Kinda weird here in NE Ohio too. Mahoning Co. Haven't spotted a single bolete yet, even where I've found them with regularity in years past. But it was rainier at this time in the recent past. The woods I walked the other day were extremely dry and crackly! maybe after this next round of precip, the boletes will start coming.


----------



## trahn008

Hey King, when you post pics do them in full image. Be proud of them lol. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I took the beagle for a walk this afternoon to an area that I usually find lots of chanterelles. Everything was too dry but I did find some reishi, some were moldy but I harvested a couple that were still good.


----------



## SquirrelKing

trahn008 said:


> Hey King, when you post pics do them in full image. Be proud of them lol. Happy Hunting!


I’ll try to do better with the pics next time Trahn . I was exhausted from Saturday trying to teach somebody how to catch catfish lol.


----------



## shroomsearcher

SquirrelKing said:


> I’ll try to do better with the pics next time Trahn . I was exhausted from Saturday trying to teach somebody how to catch catfish lol.


What could possibly be tiring about that? Drown a worm, catch a catfish!


----------



## SquirrelKing

I was just poking some fun at someone. Trahn is my fishing buddy and he struggled a tiny bit sat. All in fun


----------



## beagleboy

I found a few acres of chanterelles today. A lot were too buggy but I harvested a few pounds that weren't too bad. In Mifflin co. Pa.


----------



## beagleboy

A picture of the area I hunted today ( Mifflin co. - Snyder co line ). Also todays harvest.


----------



## SquirrelKing

beagleboy said:


> A picture of the area I hunted today ( Mifflin co. - Snyder co line ). Also todays harvest.
> View attachment 22752
> View attachment 22754


That sure is a beautiful view


----------



## trahn008

SquirrelKing said:


> I was just poking some fun at someone. Trahn is my fishing buddy and he struggled a tiny bit sat. All in fun


 Yep all in good fun.. I give it to the King way more than he does me..LOL.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## SquirrelKing

LOL


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got back out to that hardwood ridge Wednesday. We didn't get nearly the rain I was hoping for, and the woods were still really crackly! Crazy weather. After getting nearly drowned in early June, we're dying of thirst now! 

Anyway, what I hoped might be prime was dried up and hard. Still a TON of pins out there! I hope we get some more rain soon to keep those from drying up. I worked the ridge and managed a pound and a quarter, pound and a half of nice ones. I walked into some new areas and found Chants there too. This whole ridge is covered with them! And Chants are the only shrooms of interest I saw there. I only saw 3 others, 2 of one kind growing together and 1 of another. Have never seen a morel there, or oyster or chicken or hen! Kinda weird if you ask me! 

I'm so glad I remembered the bug repellent this time! Otherwise, they might have descended on me "en masse" and carried me away! One thing I will say about bug spray. They might not "light and bite" but it doesn't stop them from "buzzing the tower"! There are few things more irritating than that "high pitched whine" in my ear!


----------



## beagleboy

Found these today, I think they are black staining polypore but they weren't close to any dead stumps or trees. The one in the second picture was very tender and moist. I debated about harvesting it and seeing if I liked it but it was out in the middle of the path so I wasn't 100% sure of the id.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Was out running errands today and drove by a house that had a tree in the front yard that was just festooned with what looked like oysters! Didn't have time to stop, so will try to get back there tomorrow and see if I can find anybody to talk to. Also made me wonder what might be growing in the big woods across the street.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, went back yesterday to find over the hill oysters on a big, dead Ash snag! The bottom ten feet of bark on the trunk had slipped off, and that's where the oysters were growing. We had rain late yesterday, today, and looking at more tomorrow, so maybe there will be something more to look at later. 

Meanwhile, I'm still thinking about Chants. The last (first) batch I found, I cleaned up, saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out pretty much the same color they went in. However, some came out a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate any problem with the shrooms?


----------



## Beatnik88

Have to say, this has been an awful chant and trumpet season in the harrisburg area. Had one good chant harvest in mid July, but since then, it has been extremely dry. Really hoping for some rain soon to encourage maitake and erinacium mycelial growth or the fall will suck as well.


----------



## ajack

Found two monster flushes of chickens yesterday while mountain biking. We've had only 1 good rain recently here in Pittsburgh and it seems that's all they needed. Smooth Chants are drying out quickly but still tons of pins waiting on some moisture. Made a nice risotto out of a pound of chants this past weekend. Have yet to find any trumpets but I'll admit I have been looking for them all that hard. I am surprised by the lack of boletes I've run across. Was hoping to find at least 1 king and/or queen this year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, we didn't get our rain today. Hopefully the inch we had over the last 2 days will be enough to keep things cooking. I'll be taking a short saunter through the woods tomorrow, just to check things out, with the objective of going out on a mission on Saturday. However, if the woods are prime tomorrow, they are close enough where I can morph into full hunt mode and get at them!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I decided to go into full hunt mode today, since the weekend brings scads of people to the woods. Didn't find much! About a skillet full of Chants. The woods are still crackly dry! 

An unexpected bonus was finding my first Reishi ever! At least I think that's what they are. They are a dark red to brown on top, and look like they've been varnished! The bottom is light tan to white. They look a lot like the photos of Reishi on this forum. I took them, so I guess I'll have to look up how to make the "tinctures".


----------



## shroomsearcher

I also found some over the hill boletes out there, which seems odd, since there were none when i went there last! The color was odd as well. They were a light yellow color, much lighter than the Chants!


----------



## Gibz

My buddy sent me this pic Friday evening asking if I knew what they were. With the flat camera angle hard to tell but definitely could be chants


----------



## Gibz

I offered to come up first thing Saturday morning to check them out. They were indeed chants. They were as big and perfect as I had ever seen. We picked these in about 45 minutes. Could have picked 3 times as many but did not have time to clean and process


----------



## SquirrelKing

Been very slow around here in Schuylkill co. But I happened to see these oysters growing on an ash tree .


----------



## steelernation

Even with all the storms that have come through the area, the woods aren't producing much. Saw a handful of trees with older oysters on them. Picked two Boletus innixus, which I haven't eaten in years and are a favorite. Nothing else to note.


----------



## sb

SquirrellKing -- beautiful composition on the Oystersm pic, above. I loved the lighting and its' play on the mushroom gills. What were the two lighting sources: upper right and bottom middle? Thanks


----------



## SquirrelKing

hey sb -- nothing special going on there with the lighting. The upper light source is sun light shining through my kitchen window. The bottom is the light from stove . I have no photograghy skills what so ever ,lol . I just got lucky I guess . I just throw them on the counter and take a shot .


----------



## beagleboy

Went for a walk with the beagle today. Found a few chanterelles and an assortment of other mushrooms The oysters were to far gone and the chanterelles were small. The brown mushroom was very large and I think it is some sort of lactarius because it oozed a milky substance. I did harvest enough chanterelles for a meal.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We got a decent rain Wednesday overnight into Thursday morning, which prompted me to hit that hardwood ridge again today. I was finding dried up crumbly remnants and was on the verge of going home when I decided to check a little slope I found more toward the bottom of the ridge that had done well for me the first time in there. Glad I did since there were Chants all over. Some real nice ones, biggest I've found yet, which isn't saying a whole lot since this is the first year I've hunted and found them. Most were good and solid, not all bug riddled. Better yet, there were tons of little pins that I left. I'll go back in 2-3 days to see what develops. 

I'm not that familiar with Chants, but the growth progression on this ridge seems to run from top to bottom. That makes sense to my mind since it's an East facing ridge. The lower part gets the cooler morning sun, while the flat on top gets the hotter afternoon sun. I found Chants up there today as well, but they were hard and dried out, and a lot fewer pins than down below.


----------



## steelernation

Holy huge, that's a big lactarius!


----------



## beagleboy

steelernation said:


> Holy huge, that's a big lactarius!


steeler, my knife is 4.5" closed so that would make it over 9" in diameter. I don't know if it was edible but it would have made a plateful.


----------



## DanCB

Yesterday was a stunningly beautiful day in the woods. The temp and dew point were pleasant and the breeze mostly kept the gnats at bay. We picked a basket of black trumpets, some boletes and chants and a nice young sulphur shelf cluster. Thursday's 2+ inches of rain really woke thing up. All were found in the DWGNRA, Northampton County.


----------



## Barnacle

Hey everyone, could this be Chaga? This would be my first find.
Thanks


----------



## Barnacle

Sorry picture won’t load in the woods. I’ll put it up later


----------



## Barnacle




----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 23254


 Yes chaga


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Never seen or heard of that. What is it?


----------



## trahn008

Searcher, just google chaga. Tried to post some links for you but this site will not let me do it!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Cool. Will do. Thanks!


----------



## jdaniels313

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 23254


Very cool!! I've never found any out here in CA. Cool photo too!


----------



## jdaniels313

beagleboy said:


> Went for a walk with the beagle today. Found a few chanterelles and an assortment of other mushrooms The oysters were to far gone and the chanterelles were small. The brown mushroom was very large and I think it is some sort of lactarius because it oozed a milky substance. I did harvest enough chanterelles for a meal.
> View attachment 23222
> View attachment 23224
> View attachment 23226
> View attachment 23228


WOW! That's a big Lactarius! Cool find....


----------



## beagleboy

Yesterday I went to an area that had chanterelle pins last week. There wasn't any sign of them but I did find a large area of entoloma abortivum. I have never tried it and didn't harvest any. I also found this old chicken. I think its too dry here in central pa.


----------



## beagleboy

I think this mushroom is a galerina, could be a honey mushroom (not sure didn't take a spore print). Also a view of Shade mountain in Snyder co. from where I was hunting mushrooms yesterday.


----------



## steelernation

It's not a honey, and I'm not sure it's a galerina, either. Color, gills and stalk don't look right to me, but it's been a while, too. The abortive ents seem early. I almost always find good flushes of honeys around abortive ents. Good luck!


----------



## beagleboy

steelernation said:


> It's not a honey, and I'm not sure it's a galerina, either. Color, gills and stalk don't look right to me, but it's been a while, too. The abortive ents seem early. I almost always find good flushes of honeys around abortive ents. Good luck!


steeler, I did some more research on the galerina and I don't believe it is one of them either. I wish I would have taken a spore print. I found many of the abortive entoloma last year but have never tried any. I think some people call them the shrimp of the woods, do they taste like shrimp.


----------



## cwlake

steelernation said:


> It's not a honey, and I'm not sure it's a galerina, either. Color, gills and stalk don't look right to me, but it's been a while, too. The abortive ents seem early. I almost always find good flushes of honeys around abortive ents. Good luck!


these are armillaria tabescens. ringless honeys.


----------



## steelernation

Thanks, CW. I don't find those very often at all, and certainly never the first week of September. Didn't realize they can have decurrant gills.


----------



## trahn008

Been dry local for me. Kind of missed the 2 week window this summer for chants and trumpets, but hoping for a later flush with some rain. Was out on Sunday with Benny on the 4 wheeler and the area's where void of all mushroom life. We need a nice 2 day soaking rain. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Beatnik88

Originally excited, thinking this was a matsutake, found under hemlock trees. Thinking it's some amanita species, any thoughts?


----------



## trahn008

Beat, yes amanita. Amanita Virosa AVOID! Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> Thanks, CW. I don't find those very often at all, and certainly never the first week of September. Didn't realize they can have decurrant gills.


Drove past a yard today that looked like it was full of them! Clump after clump. Didn't have time to stop and knock on the door. Looked like a storm was coming, so I was beating feet for home, I had windows open. I found a clump that looked kind of like yours in my Chant spot. It was small, 8 or 10 shrooms at most. Dimpled cap, but the shrooms had rings. Also looked like it was growing from the ground, but then found a couple others nearby growing from the base of an old, dead snag.

I've heard that ringed honeys are better than ringless. True?


----------

